

Willow Garage Selects Eleven Recipients of PR2 Beta Robots - beambot
http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/05/04/willow-garage-selects-eleven-recipients-pr2-beta-robots-valued-400000-apiece

======
beambot
Today Willow Garage announced that eleven (rather than the original ten
anticipated) PR2 Beta robots, with a total value of over $4.4M, will be loaned
out to academic and research institutions worldwide to develop a slew of
impressive capabilities over the next two years. The recipients include 7 US-
based institutions, 3 European, and 1 Asian. The final list is a panoply of
robotics specialists: University of Freiburg (Germany), Bosch, Georgia Tech,
KU Leuven (Belgium), MIT, Stanford, TU Munich (Germany), UC Berkeley, U Penn,
USC, and University of Tokyo (Japan) -- full details can be found in the
Willow Garage press release:

[http://www.willowgarage.com/blog/2010/05/04/pr2-beta-
program...](http://www.willowgarage.com/blog/2010/05/04/pr2-beta-program-
recipients)

